# [ 2012 ] Questions for Paniolo Greens Owners



## DianeG (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi!

I've picked up a couple of "bargain" EYO weeks recently, for Paniolo Greens (not Shell). I intend to use them. Up to now, we have managed at least 4-6 weeks in Hawaii every couple of years. Big Island is our favorite and the one we want to keep returning to. The last time we were there, we exchanged into Paniolo Greens and really liked the unit and the surrounding area.

Here are a couple of questions to current owners: 
Why do you think that there are so many cheap weeks available for this particular resort? 
The maintenance fees are currently at a reasonable level, for Hawaii. Do you think that significant increases are coming up?
Is there any reason I should not purchase any more, if I can carry the MFs?

Thanks for your opinions.
Diane


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

I've never stayed there but I did tour the grounds and went into a 2 bedroom
Unit last year. I thought everything was maintained very well. So I wouldn't
Think they have any major updates coming up. As long as they have a good
Reserve fund, you should be good. A few things in my opinion keep this resort
From being very popular and these work in your favor since you've been there
And like it. They are both location. First, being on the Big Island. The Big Island
Doesn't draw like Maui and Oahu. Second is the location of the resort. It's not
On a beach or very close to a town.
I love the Big Island and could definitely stay at Paniolo but DW thought it was 
Too isolated and she wouldn't stay there.
I've been watching Hawaii timeshare sales on EBay for the last two years and I 
Think there are less Paniolo units this year compared to early last year. I was
Considering a purchase there before I went to see them for myself. I think for
The MF'S they are a great deal and not even too bad as a trader once in a while.

Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2012)

Diane, I don't know where you're shopping for your timeshares, but Sumday Vacations is a reseller that offers some straight-up purchases for a variety of popular timeshare resorts.  They currently have three offerings at Paniolo Greens.  Their website lists them as an "all in" purchase price, no extra fees or anything.  When you compare ebay purchases and added fees, these seem to be reasonable prices.  Note that one of these is a two week purchase, as well.  May work to your advantage if you want to own more than one additional week:

http://sumdayvacations.com/products.php?cat=151

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep watching Sumdays website, if you see one you like you may want to jump
On it. It seems they sit on their site for awhile then they list them on EBay.
When they hit EBay, they have a funny minimum bid starting anywhere from
$14.75 to $44.97. They start out with fees of $298. If it doesn't sell it usually
Gets relisted at the same minimum bid but the fees go down to $198 and then
They eventually go down to $98 if they don't sell.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 27, 2012)

We stayed at Paniolo as exchangers, liked it and bought there cheaply through eBay. We own 1 week and combine it with a trade to get 2 weeks in Hawaii. To us, it is like coming home on our favorite island, near my favorite beaches.
Liz


----------



## eakhat (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the reasons we bought at Paniolo is we felt the maintenance fees would be lower because it is farther from the ocean.  It's more work and takes more money to maintain a resort on the ocean.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2012)

Whenever a resort feels like home, I think it's a perfect match!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 27, 2012)

Paniolo Greens is one of our favorite Time shares on Hawaii. It is always our first pick. Cooler up there and close to Hapuna Beach.


----------



## DianeG (Mar 27, 2012)

*Sweet priced unit on eBay right now!*

I just picked up what should be my last a few days ago, and there's another ending this afternoon (I'm not bidding), with no closing fees, no transfer fees etc... A good deal! Search for "waikoloa" and it'll come right up.

Thanks for your responses, I'm reassured - I am very happy with my purchases so far!


PS - it went for a total of $102.50


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jim Bryan said:


> Paniolo Greens is one of our favorite Time shares on Hawaii. It is always our first pick. Cooler up there and close to Hapuna Beach.



Both excellent points, and do NOT forget Mauna Kea Beach nearby.  In my never-humble opinion, Big Island doesn't have as many really good beaches as Maui, but it has the best.
I also agree with the statement about a place feeling like home.  I don't need a place that feels like Donald Trump's home, and Paniolo - walking the golf course at sunup and dusk - is perfect for me.  Enjoy !!

        ----Zach


----------



## DianeG (Jun 27, 2012)

*Booked for 2013*

Well, between January and March this year, we acquired 5 biennial weeks at PG (4 odds + 1 even). That means we carry a 2.5 annual MF charge, which is quite fine by us. The best part is that instead of trying to make it back every couple of years, now we are committed to it.

We so pleased with the outcome: the even is used as a trader (through SFX) and we have 4 weeks booked from Feb. 10th to March 10th for 2013. :whoopie: 
This will be our fourth visit to the island.

Maybe I'll get to meet some of you then...  

I agree, PG feels like "home", not really like a resort per se. I like the laid-back feel of it, the friendly staff, the sense of community, the funny turkeys, and the occasional donkey spotted on the way home from the beach. I absolutely love the farmers market on Saturday in Waimea - IMO, the best on the island for its atmosphere.

Each time I come to the island, I give myself a "flower" budget. Where else can I have a "mad" budget of $25 a week and get enough ginger, bird of paradise, protea, orchid, tuberose, etc. to fill a couple of vases??


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Wow.....what a great schedule.  And - if you're a golfer - don't forget the Big Island Country Club. This has got to be the best-kept (golfing) secret on the island. 
Question: We're Shell members and I know the fees are a bit higher than deeded weeks. Can you give me an idea of what a deeded week runs at Paniolo?  
      Mahalo nui loa,
                                       Zach*


----------



## cmh (Jun 27, 2012)

Diane, I'm a fairly new owner at PG and will be there for the first time Feb 16 - 23rd, then off to Kauai for a week. Maybe I'll get to meet you then!


----------



## DianeG (Jun 29, 2012)

Picker57 said:


> Question: We're Shell members and I know the fees are a bit higher than deeded weeks. Can you give me an idea of what a deeded week runs at Paniolo?



The MF on a annual deeded week runs in the $680 range. Divide that by two for each biennial week ($339) for this year.


----------



## DianeG (Jun 29, 2012)

cmh said:


> Diane, I'm a fairly new owner at PG and will be there for the first time Feb 16 - 23rd, then off to Kauai for a week. Maybe I'll get to meet you then!



Maybe we should start a separate "roll call" thread for the Big Island for that week...


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 29, 2012)

DianeG said:


> The MF on a annual deeded week runs in the $680 range. Divide that by two for each biennial week ($339) for this year.



Thanks Diane - good to know.  Through Shell it's about $100 more; still a great place and value.   You mentioned the farmer's market in Waimea - the one in Hilo is also teriffic (though a bit more of a drive). 
       ---ZK


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

Picker57 said:


> Both excellent points, and do NOT forget Mauna Kea Beach nearby.  In my never-humble opinion, Big Island doesn't have as many really good beaches as Maui, but it has the best.
> I also agree with the statement about a place feeling like home.  I don't need a place that feels like Donald Trump's home, and Paniolo - walking the golf course at sunup and dusk - is perfect for me.  Enjoy !!
> 
> ----Zach




Maybe we'll bump into one another some morning. Hopefully we can avoid the Billy Goats!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2012)

The goats have not been there the last 2 years. I miss them.
Liz


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 2, 2012)

We've not been on B.I. for a few years. Where are/were the goats?  We'll be on B.I. this November, but down at Holua. Nevertheless am looking forward to the beaches up closer to Paniolo. 

           ----Zach


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2012)

We see the goats almost every time we go to the BI.  Then hang out in the rocky coastal areas next to the beaches between Waikoloa and Kona.


----------



## DianeG (Jul 2, 2012)

*donkeys*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We see the goats almost every time we go to the BI.  Then hang out in the rocky coastal areas next to the beaches between Waikoloa and Kona.



Although their numbers are way down, we usually spot the wild donkeys ("Waikoloa Nightingales") usually once we turn up the road to PG (way up past the helipad).


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 4, 2012)

I have occasionally seen them there,  but I used to like watching them on the golf course.
Liz


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Wow, I need to ratchet up my powers of observation.  We've been there several times and I only recall seeing turkeys on the golf course (no, not the kind wearing plaid shorts...). Have you seen the goats and/or donkeys on the course in the past few years? 

       ----------Zach*


----------



## geoand (Jul 5, 2012)

DianeG said:


> Although their numbers are way down, we usually spot the wild donkeys ("Waikoloa Nightingales") usually once we turn up the road to PG (way up past the helipad).



I know that there are many goats to see when on boat snorkel trips to Captain Cook and beyond.  The crew members told us that the goats are hunted and that very few white goats exist anymore (too easy to spot).  Don't know the truth to any of that, but it does make sense.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 5, 2012)

I know we have not seen them at least the last 2 years. I'm not sure about the year before that.
Liz


----------



## DianeG (Jul 6, 2012)

*Goats no...*

We haven't seen any goats near PG when we've been there, only the donkeys off the road and the turkeys on the golf course.

On a side note, I'm just a few days away from booking my flights to KOA for next winter...


----------



## airattack (Jul 30, 2016)

*paniolo greens reservations*

can anyone advise how or who to call to make a reservation at PG...i am a new property owner with a new shell ownership acct number but this property i purchased is not point but a deeded annual floating week....just dont know who to call//..txs jim


----------



## perktd (Jul 31, 2016)

Jim   Even though you bought a week and do not belong to Shell Vacations Club, Shell is still the managing agent for Paniolo Greens.  You might as well go to the Shell website and register, as that will allow you to pay maintenance fees online, as well as give you phone numbers if you have questions or wish to book by telephone.   Don


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2016)

They have excellent people on the phones. I always got someone who was pleasant and knowledgeable.


----------

